# How should the DVRs handel Partial Records because of conflicts



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So how should the DVRs handel partial records because of conflicts:
(I say DVRs as the HR20 is just around the corner)

Right now the R15 does this:

You have 3 shows that want to record at one time based on your priorities:

Show A: 10:00pm till 10:35PM
Show B: 10:00pm till 10:30PM
Show C: 10:00pm till 11:00PM

The R15 will record A and B. When B is over, it will start C half way through and record C partially... 

How should the units handel it...

PS: yes, it would be nice to "set" your prefered option in your SL settings, if multiple options where available... but for this argument, let's say it is not... and there is only ONE way to handel the situation

PSS: Per Walters other post; This being done as it is, possible to account for "network" tricks.... That is where having it being a option to select would be a great enhancement to the SL settings


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I say if it finds another showing don't waste my time with a partial, just record the next showing.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

agree with what qwerty said.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I say if it finds another showing don't waste my time with a partial, just record the next showing.


I agree.
What could be the purpose of a partial show anyway? If I tell it to record something, shouldn't it assume I want the whole thing?

My second choice would be go ahead and record the partial, but don't mark it as recorded and still get the next showing. I mean, if th tuner's not busy, and there's space, why not?

Optimally, of course, as Earl said, there should be an 'Allow Partial?' option you can set, and it should default to 'NO'.

ApK


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I like walters idea that "maybe" this was a way to account for the goofy network schedules:

ABC: 7:00pm to 8:01pm
NBC: 7:00pm to 8:00pm

NBC: 8:00pm to 9:01PM
CBS: 8:00pm to 9:00PM

IN that scenerio you would probably get a "partial record" of the CBS program (but it could be either NBC or CBS 8pm show, based on priorties I guess), short 1 minute, because ABC decided to scheduler their show to go 1 minute longer then "normal"

That particular type of logic and idea to the problem, would go a VERY long way to eliminating a lot of conflicts people have with the "other" DVR


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Earl, in situations like that, we just have to ask WWTD?

What Would Tivo Do:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv070906.htm?

ApK


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I like walters idea that "maybe" this was a way to account for the goofy network schedules:
> 
> ABC: 7:00pm to 8:01pm
> NBC: 7:00pm to 8:00pm
> ...


I think Walters did a great job in finding a pretty good reason for this "choice".

Perhaps a logic to say: record partial if less than x minutes are missed...network tricks are rarely 5 minutes, this woud avoid the half recorded shows but still allow the R15 not to be fooled by the networks.

Walters, you get a gold star!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Based on that search number: Looks like that added itin the future  (07/09/06) maybe.

Either way, I know that Overlap feature is something they added relatively recently (after the 7.x release)

Definently isn't that way in the 6.x releases available on the DTivos.


So in essence, the R15 is doing it the "TiVo" way, but just doesnt' give you the option to turn it off...


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So in essence, the R15 is doing it the "TiVo" way, but just doesnt' give you the option to turn it off...


Nope. The TiVo way is to do it only when the overlap is <= 5 minutes (which I just discovered through some searching). Get out of my head, TiVo


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... so it is "kinda" doing it the TiVo way.
Heck if it was good for 5 minutes... should be good for 45...


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

As always I TIVO more sports than anything else. Catching the end of games because of overlap is almost always good and I want the partial recording no matter what.

Off topic, but it would be great to have an automatic record 30 minutes extra for all sporting events option. Too often I forget to do that and I miss the very end of games. :crying_sa


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I like walters idea that "maybe" this was a way to account for the goofy network schedules:
> 
> ABC: 7:00pm to 8:01pm
> NBC: 7:00pm to 8:00pm
> ...


I think it's very rare that the networks have additional air dates for programs (at least as far as I can recall). The same with sports. In those cases where there's no additional air date I'm of the oppinion that something is better than nothing (usually).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> I think it's very rare that the networks have additional air dates for programs (at least as far as I can recall). The same with sports. In those cases where there's no additional air date I'm of the oppinion that something is better than nothing (usually).


I agree...
That is why if they enhance it, I would like it to look ahead and see if there is another broadcasting of the conflicting episode.

If not, then record the partial.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I agree...
> That is why if they enhance it, I would like it to look ahead and see if there is another broadcasting of the conflicting episode.
> 
> If not, then record the partial.


Even if there is a rebroadcast later, it should record the partial (or at least give you the option of recording the partial).

I'd hate to skip recording a Yankees game because of a conflict just because YES is going to rebroadcast an encore presentation tomorrow morning. I'd rather be able to watch the second half of the game tonight, and not have to wait another day to see it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would still want the partial no matter what. What happens if there is a power outage/storm/conflict/you set a conflict and forget about it/etc. This way you still have the partial to watch and if it does at somepoint pick up the dup that would be great. That's why I think it would be good to have the partials not count as a recording at all (not counted on the SL limit and not counted in the 28 day rule (if that happens)). You never know what is going to happen. Heck I think that USA decided to make all there shows off by a minute sometime this week for no good reason.


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I agree...
> That is why if they enhance it, I would like it to look ahead and see if there is another broadcasting of the conflicting episode.
> 
> If not, then record the partial.


With a fix that ensures we get the channel that is broadcasting the episode.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dhsetter said:


> With a fix that ensures we get the channel that is broadcasting the episode.


Yea, what ever happened to fixing the "channels I receive" problem? Way OT but dhsetter has a great point. Don't look for a future showing on channels I'm not paying for and schedule that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

According to my latest conversations, they are planning to add it back in a few months.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> According to my latest conversations, they are planning to add it back in a few months.


That would be nice. Did they say if searches will bring results for only the channels you get (if selected)? I think it should work that way.

Do you know if they're planning to fix the front panel lights? Definetly minor, but annoying none the less!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Can we have option D?

Add 2 more tuners and record everything.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

RobertE said:


> Can we have option D?
> 
> Add 2 more tuners and record everything.


Then people will start needing a fifth.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

pretty much a MUTE point untill they fix the Guide issues. the gdamm guide cant tell a first run from a schoolhouse rock commercial from the 70,s


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

flynlr said:


> MUTE


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Literacy is apparently an outdated concept. Just go with it.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, it was capitalized, so I though it was maybe a running gag I wasn't in on.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, now that I think of it, it may well have been a dig at HANDEL (and IDOL from another thread).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Do you know if they're planning to fix the front panel lights? Definetly minor, but annoying none the less!


Fix? are you talking about the light not aways showing the action of what it's doing?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey... you all knew what I ment by IDOL and it was a good laugh...


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Why not always keep the partial recording no matter how long it is, unless it finds another showing of it.

So if there's another showing of it in the future, don't bother with the partial, If there isn't record whatever you can, even if it's just the last 5 minutes. It's just important to have an icon indicating it was a partial recording because of higher priority conflicts.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Fix? are you talking about the light not aways showing the action of what it's doing?


When you watch a recording and pause, then start playing again, the light will still pulse on and off again as if were paused. I think it does similar stuff with FF/RW. When I did a reset all, it fixed it for a little while, but it came back. There are certainly more important fixes, but that seems like an easy one to me.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53370&page=4


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I would have to say that since I have been using the new version, I haven't seen that problem at all (the lights)... but then again... I dont' think I ever had it with the older build either.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

qwerty said:


> When you watch a recording and pause, then start playing again, the light will still pulse on and off again as if were paused. I think it does similar stuff with FF/RW. When I did a reset all, it fixed it for a little while, but it came back. There are certainly more important fixes, but that seems like an easy one to me.


Ok, that's what I thought you were talking about. I have only seen it messup when the box starts to lockup. But then again I really don't pay attention to the light that much.


----------



## dhsetter (Feb 7, 2006)

It occurs to me that if you get a partial recording of a series where the "first run only" option is set will it be expected to record the rerun? A possible programming dilemma, especially if there are further conflicts when recording the rerun. It is possible to continue to get partial recordings of the same show.:eek2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That's a good one Dhsetter. I would hope they could key in on the episode name and over ride the first run flag for that show.


----------

